# Thai Permanent Residential Visa



## munai (May 7, 2014)

Hi,
What type of Visa required for moving to Thailand?I am from India and trying to migrate to Thailand.But still not getting any correct information related to it.And what about job information,i am into human resource and administration.If anyone can suggest the job scopes there would be a great help.is there cost of living is high?
A right information is much appreciated.
Thanks in Advance.
Mun


----------



## mikecwm (Jun 18, 2008)

munai said:


> Hi,
> What type of Visa required for moving to Thailand?I am from India and trying to migrate to Thailand.But still not getting any correct information related to it.And what about job information,i am into human resource and administration.If anyone can suggest the job scopes there would be a great help.is there cost of living is high?
> A right information is much appreciated.
> Thanks in Advance.
> Mun


Looks like no one can be bothered to answer your questions. I have a good idea why.
1. You cannot immigrate to Thailand.
2. You cannot live there permanently unless:-
a. You are offered a job - which will get you a work permit.
b. You are married to a Thai. This does not get you a work permit. You still need to be offered a job.
c. You are over 50 and have sufficient funds to support yourself. You will never get a work permit with a retirement visa.

There are many posts referring to jobs that you might be offered a work permit for. They will generally mean you have skills which no Thai has.

Moving to Thailand is best left until you can retire there with enough money to live on. Probably at least $2000 to $3000 US a month. I'll let you convert that to Rupees.
Probably easier moving to UK, or another EU country.
Good luck - though you will need more than that.


----------

